#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 羊毛不剪會如何？

## 鵺影

From 天狼星:
嘿嘿~很搞笑的帖呢
雖然是很久以前的了 再看還是```很逗
置頂了~跟其他狼分享~ 

變成一顆球...XD

以下這隻羊據說在3歲時逃進深山，
多年後還是被人發現，
因為沒有理毛所以變得圓滾滾的...(汗

之後飼主還盛大公開剪毛儀式並在全紐西蘭電視轉播。








From 天狼星:
嘿嘿~很搞笑的帖呢
雖然是很久以前的了 再看還是```很逗
置頂了~跟其他狼分享~

----------


## 影狼

好恐怖好恐怖好恐怖  :狐狸嚇到:  
原來綿羊不剃毛會一直長啊？！
毛太多變成球的樣子好像沒有想像中可愛...  :狐狸哭:  
要是在深山中看到會以為是新品種生物吧...

----------


## 銀

好萌!!!!!(慢著
這樣我會超不想幫他剪毛的(欸
像球一樣好可愛(炸

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

真的是球ㄟ0.0
好酷 !!!
牠可以使用地獄滾動了= =
一顆球

----------


## 阿翔

嚇！
居然那麼「cool」！
羊毛不剪果然是大忌啊*（點頭）*…
居然都變成這個樣子了，
咬下去也只是滿咀的羊毛，
咬半天也咬不到一小塊的羊肉啊…

----------


## uoiea

毛長那麼長那隻羊還有辦法走路也真是不簡單,不過要把好不容易留那麼長的毛剪掉又有點可惜,我覺得只要剪角的地方就好了,其他地方就不要剪留個紀念吧.
話說回來,沒人養的野綿羊是怎麼理毛的呢??

----------


## 幻兒

好...毛哦！！

幻兒也是以為羊毛不剪的話會自動脫落呢...
沒想到會一直長，
而且幾乎看不到腳了！！

或許這樣對禦敵有幫助吧＠＠＂
（其他動物，例如：狼咬不到肉咬到毛）

不過毛好黑...把他洗乾淨後一定很漂亮！！

----------


## Baroque Boyce

如果把那些毛稍微處理一番
說不定能製成一個硬度像金屬般的球體喔？(誤)

沒想到羊毛沒有剪，會變的圓滾滾呢～
如果牠會翻滾的話，可能會成為超強兵器XD(眾毆)

----------


## zzz8519

好像可以用來滾的樣子

不知道他如果在下坡，又跌倒不知到會是什麼樣子

理完毛就變成正常的羊了

----------


## 劍痞

「────────」（呆）

「劍現在才知道……
「自己的綿羊原來就是多年沒剪毛的綿羊的模樣！」（震）

「只剩臉跟腳出來……一模一樣，
「不過，果然超可愛的啊──」（大心）

「而且臉埋進去說不定會悶死。」（咦）

----------


## Silver．Tain

我很在意的是

第一張圖看起來就...ㄜ...覺得噁心的...毛還灰灰的

說實在的...我一直以為毛會自動替換的說

顯然他好像沒有所謂的"換毛季"吧

就算沒有換毛季也至於那麼誇張啊...

----------


## 步

和人類的指甲,可能是同個道理吧.

得修剪一下,羊毛長成這樣...(戳戳

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

嘩````
好大的球啊~~我要玩~

原來綿羊不會自動脫毛....
也許這些品種是被人故意培育出來取毛的，
毛會一直生啊~生，直至有人去剪。

如果再在深山中過幾年...就變成一個超巨大毛球，
腳都碰不到地了，就要彈啊~彈~~~...
估計牠是不洗澡的....

----------


## Oblivion_H

我想也許是因為人類長期從羊身上剃毛所以才會演變成一直長一直長這樣吧。。。

就好像胡子經常剃就會越長越快（啥歪理）

否則還沒有人類的時候他們毛一直長下去會很不方便的說。。眼睛都遮住了。。

毛看上去臟臟的可是臉卻很白。。。很可愛呢。。

----------


## 雄峰二形

噁...雞皮疙搭起來了...

有種噁心的感覺...

提醒我要定期剪毛(頭上的啦!不要想太多...)

----------


## FUATORU

看到第一張圖後.....我想說

其實牠是花椰菜小妖精對吧?

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 看到第一張圖後.....我想說
> 
> 其實牠是花椰菜小妖精對吧?


哈哈哈～其實他是*棉花精靈*...XD

....................
因為綿羊本身就是被人類選為產毛的品種
因為長期育種的結果，除了毛長得特別快外，毛也特別長...XD

所以只要不去剪他，羊毛就會一直長一直長一直長...........
長到這麼瘋狂的樣子

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

當下已為蠶飽飽發育過大x1000倍

我想廠商應該賺死~如果躺在毛身上不知會不會很硬~還是很軟~總之很想躺

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 當下已為蠶飽飽發育過大x1000倍
> 
> 我想廠商應該賺死~如果躺在毛身上不知會不會很硬~還是很軟~總之很想躺


NO！NO！NO！NO～

新鮮的羊毛摸起來*糟糕的不得了*.....

超像摸*乾掉的髒拖把*.....還是油油的髒拖把

一點也不像外表看起來像棉花般所呈現出來的質感

*又臭*  （綿羊很臭，有股超濃的羊膳味）
*又油*  （羊的皮脂分泌物，綿羊油是從煮過的羊毛裡提煉的）
*又髒*  （腹部因為趴下的關係，所以腹部的毛會沾到羊大便，其他部位也因到處跑的關係髒到不行）


整個就是糟糕到不行

..........................
去清境農場親自摸過的經驗談（別對綿羊抱著夢幻棉花般的幻想）

----------


## 沄详

好酷喔第1次看到
毛不剪會變多是真的BUT便多的樣子倒是很少見
可是那野生的羊哩<可能沒有吧
如果有的畫...<傻笑
謝謝您提供照片....
讓我學到羊毛便多會如何

----------


## 風痕_狼

好像發霉的棉花糖似的!~~
那些羊真可憐(羊毛應該有超過十幾公斤了吧)。  :狐狸疑惑:

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

天哪=口= 看到的時候頭皮突然一陣麻....
原本看文字想說 一團球!? 嘿嘿...應該很可愛0.0
想不到看到卻有點傻眼XDDDD

不過剪完以後還不錯啦XD
至於上面大大說的~摸羊毛....
以前小時候我也摸過羊=3=....
真的很臭XDDD 而且有些羊毛還硬掉0.0+

----------


## 天

圓滾滾的都看不腳了XDD
看他圓滾滾的樣子羊因該是沒有所為的換毛期

----------


## 狼牙

想不到羊兒不剪毛會一直長毛,再不剪真的變成「地上的雲」!  :Shocked:

----------


## 尊o葆葆

哇塞= =
好恐怖的羊哦
羊毛長的這麼多
嚇死人了但圓滾滾的好可愛˙ˇ˙

----------

